# Zinc for acne



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 13, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of zinc helping out acne? I read quite a few times that one of te side effects from zinc deficiancies (sp?) is acne. Has anyone had any success by simply taking 50 mg of zinc a day?


----------



## Kathy (Feb 13, 2007)

Yup...this totally works! I used to do it when I had pretty bad acne years ago. Although, I think I took a 100mg supplement. Zinc is one of those things you have to be careful how much you take though, because it can build up in your body and become toxic. But...I never had a problem with 100mg. I think you'd have to really be mega dosing for it to be a problem. My stepmom, who is a big health nut, told me about it at the time. You have to give it a little time to work though. It was not an immediate improvement. It took a few weeks if I remember correctly.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 13, 2007)

Garnier also makes a cleanser with zinc in it and it's really good. I use it when I get a zit and it goes away pretty fast.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just bought 2 bottles of 50 mg zinc supplements (300 in each bottle.. im set for a couple years :laughs I look foward to trying this.. I will give it time and hope it helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried it last year for a very short period of time, but stopped due to horrible stomach aches/nausia (sp?) I was getting.. but I discovered that was because I was taking it on an empty stomach.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that! It does make you nauseous if you take it on an empty stomach. Definitely take it with food. Let us know if it works for you!


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 13, 2007)

Will do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2007)

great ! i didn't know zinc was so good for your acne. maybe i should take some myself.


----------



## laura112 (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of any other supplements that worked for their skin? I'd like to try some, I've heard vitamin C is good anyone tried it???


----------



## zara (Feb 14, 2007)

I think zinc definitely helped to clear my skin, I've been taking 15mg for a few years now. I don't think you should take it in higher doses for a long peroid of time though.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 14, 2007)

I couldn't find any lower than 50 mg at the store.. haha.. I think that should be fine though.

Has anyone taken a tablet, put it in water to make it pasty and apply it topically to a zit?


----------



## beautynista (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, I've read that it's good for acne. I should try taking zinc supplements and see how it goes. Update us on any developments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SunsetRainwater (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been taking zinc for my acne for a few months. I'm still getting breakouts, but my skin is certainly healing quicker, and with less scarring. I also heard ance can be a result of a lack of b-vitamins, so I'm trying to take b complex now.


----------



## spacehopper (Feb 14, 2007)

Zinc is really good, whenever I have taken it in supplement form my skin stops breaking out as much... you reminded how much I need it! Thank you!


----------



## korina981 (Feb 14, 2007)

hmm maybe this is why mineral foundation calms my skin down so much; because Mu has zinc oxide in it ... hmmm


----------



## DameChevalier (Feb 16, 2007)

hmm...ill have to see how much zinc is in my multiple vitamin....maybe i should remember to take it more often &gt;.&gt;;


----------



## laura112 (Feb 19, 2007)

After reading this I bought some 15mg zinc supplements and 500g evening primrose oil tablets, hopefully they will work.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 19, 2007)

Good luck Laura! I've been taking 50 mg zinc starting a couple nights ago... i'll update this thread once I see any difference.


----------



## shar (Feb 19, 2007)

Vitamins a, b, c, and d are good for the skin and the body and won't cause the breakout problems.

Shar


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 19, 2007)

^im taking all of those too :laughs: im hoping it will help


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 19, 2007)

dOES IT HAVE THE SAME EFFECT WHEN YOU APPLY ZINC TOPICALLY? i HAVE A ZINC CREAM AND i HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A WAY TO USE IT.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 19, 2007)

i prefer to apply it topically...


----------



## ivette (Feb 20, 2007)

i've been taking 50mlg of zinc once a day and it helps my acne alot.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 20, 2007)

^oooh thats encouraging to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 27, 2007)

I need help, i went to the health store today to get some zinc but theres different types of zinc, does it matter which one i get?


----------



## Kathy (Mar 27, 2007)

I just used to take regular old zinc. Nothing added. What different types are you talking about?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 27, 2007)

Erm well when i was looking there would be bottles sayin zinc, but under the label zinc there would be all different names which i cant remember, there was none which just said zinc.


----------



## mojojovie (Apr 3, 2007)

Any side effects of the zinc?


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks great info


----------



## patricia69 (Jul 9, 2007)

30 mg of zinc in the walgreens only $5.00 natures made is the brand.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 10, 2007)

I also just started taking zinc a few days ago for acne. It's great to hear that it has worked for some of you, I really hope it helps me! Also, I've read that while taking zinc supplements you need to take copper with it because zinc lowers your copper... just fyi!


----------



## humali (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 11, 2007)

I am going to look into taking some of this. What is the max daily dose? I will have to see how much is in my multi vitamin that I am not real good about taking!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lexa (Jul 11, 2007)

*I've been taking zinc for a few weeks now, but I have yet to notice a difference in my skin. I expect that is down to the fact I sometimes forget to take a dose though. Hopefully by taking it everyday rather then when I remember I may actually begin to see a difference.*

*xxx*


----------



## Kathy (Jul 11, 2007)

I took 100mg and never had a problem. JMO, but I don't think 30mg is enough. But, if people want to start lower and see if it works, then if not I'd try going up a bit with the strength.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, awesome thread... I think I'd heard this about zinc before but forgot about it! Thanks for the post!

My thoughts too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sgoofi (Jul 16, 2007)

The results of zinc usually take a month or two. I've been taking zinc for almost a year and it does work. I still break out, but previously, I would have cystic pimples. Now, I just get white papules that heal within 3 days.


----------



## shar (Jul 17, 2007)

Zinc oxide (flowers of zinc) can be used as an astringent, antiseptic and protective in skin diseases. It help heals skin disorders. Its is also can be found in foundatin cake makeup, nail whiteners, protective face paks, rouge, shaving creams and white eye shadow, and dusting powders.

Shar


----------



## vtmom (Jul 17, 2007)

check out this link - the zinc in head and shoulders classic clean shampoo helps to clear acne - i've tried it and it really does help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i don't use it all the time - only when i'm extra oily and have some blemishes to dry up.

Home Remedy Comments - My Home Remedies - Home Remedy Forum


----------



## vtmom (Jul 17, 2007)

good luck! I hope it works for you.


----------



## shar (Jul 17, 2007)

I might also add that Zinc tablets are very good for acne for some individuals. Zinc tablets help reduce inflammation of lesions in many individuals that have acne. The application I suggest routinely is at least two 100mg of zinc per day. Since this is a nonprepscription item it can easily be added to your routine. Zinc doesn't always work for everyone But the zinc tablets should be taken for at least thirty to sixty days. If you begin to notice an improvement, continue the zinc suplements for six months. If you do not see any benefit, discontinue it. The real key to treating acne is topical but there is always one exception to the rule and zinc works. Zinc does not work on blackheads or whiteheads so that should be treated with non-comedogenic (non-acne causing masques) or glycolic acids.

Shar


----------

